

Get Up Early - warren_s
http://www.two-shay.com/articles/getting-up-early

======
wccrawford
I've always been an early riser. Not because I had to, but because I want to.

What I do is simple: I go to sleep when I'm tired. Then my body wakes me up
when I'm not tired. (Okay, occasionally the alarm wakes me up. But I usually
wake up before the alarm.)

Our body has natural cycles, so these times change over the course of a month.
Sometimes I stay up later, sometimes I go to bed early. But always when my
body tells me it's time.

I also don't drink caffeine at all.

I don't have any of the usual morning problems.

------
gazrogers
Not sure if that article is some kind of joke, but if not, it offers some
supporting evidence for this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1909903>

